# Food before or after exercise



## belugalad (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm on a low carb diet and I'm trying to lose weight and lower my bg with diet and exercise,I do a brisk 2 mile walk in the morning,should I do this before or after breakfast?


----------



## TrevA (Jun 6, 2019)

If trying to lose weight, there are benefits to exercising in a fasted state, so I would say walk before breakfast if you can manage it.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 6, 2019)

TrevA said:


> If trying to lose weight, there are benefits to exercising in a fasted state, so I would say walk before breakfast if you can manage it.


Thanks,I think I will try that tomorrow morning


----------



## Rose73 (Jun 18, 2019)

Is it good to have walk after last meal of the day to make sure fasting BG is fine in the morning ?


----------

